# Country Craftsman Franzenx



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

So we had our fiber workshop, will post pics! Was super, two sisters were given a Country Craftsman wheel in parts, that is missing the flyer and bobbin. Where can the get parts (checking ebay) and is it even worth it? They are beautiful wheels, I posted this question in the CC ravelry group, but perhaps someone here knows? I hate them to go to tons of work, if it is not going to work out...


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

no, two young sisters that were at our place last weekend- said it wrong. Never heard of a wheelwright in these parts.... it would have to be reasonable to follow through with the repair. I would do it, it is a lovely Saxony type, out of my hands now. 
We'll see what they can do with it...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Although the guy who makes the CC wheels is either ailing or dead there is someone (maybe a son) who is doing work on them. He is on one of the coasts but I cannot remember where. I'm sure the Ravelry group will help with that. You can still find parts for them. I have a CC wheel and love it. I would not say it is a beginner wheel but it could be. It can be a bit finicky, fiddley you can generally only spin worsted weight or thinner. The bobbins are small but they do make a bigger flyer with bigger bobbins. Mine is not glues but just joined together with leather bits and pieces and wool wrapped to help the wobble. It feels like a rickety wheel but it is not.

CC wheel are great wheels


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

thank you for that information, Marchwind! Someone over in Ravelry just gave a name- so that is something. I really was hoping to hear here, "oh, I have a flyer and a box of bobbins that I can sell you"  homesteading type folks seem to have extra "stuff" in boxes just in case we ever need them- or someone else does. You never know what might turn up!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I also like CC's,learned to spin on one.


----------

